# Vox Berkeley head and cab



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

It's a screamer! 

All tube made in California in 1964.


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

wow, i forgot i still had this.... so I made a quick demo vid for it[video=youtube;2bh-KHg2PSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bh-KHg2PSc[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

man, i love that amp. 
looks and sounds really really good.
nice playing too.
and i think i have those same pants.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome amp! But those shorts and the bare feet...whoa!


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

*shorts and feet*

lol Sometimes I get inspiered at the weirdest times.... Good thing It was not undies and spandex...


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice. Love old Vox.
There's a Vox Buckingham Super Reverb Twin (Solid State) on my local CL ...


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

paraedolia said:


> Nice. Love old Vox.
> There's a Vox Buckingham Super Reverb Twin (Solid State) on my local CL ...


Vox solid states are nowhere near the same tone as these, and are notoriously troublesome to work on if anything ever goes wrong.... But if you want to use it as a prop in your "British" room, why not.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

fraser said:


> man, i love that amp.
> looks and sounds really really good.
> nice playing too.
> and i think i have those same pants.


I think I have those same feet!
-Mikey


----------

